# How to fix problem with audio



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 16, 2018)

A user told me that if I want to post something (or like this) or translate a post and explain something which is in another language, I can. Edit: In fact he/she was a Demon, but it doesn't matter: we all are users.
So, this tutorial came from this site: https://www.linuxito.com/nix/975-resolver-problemas-de-audio-en-freebsd
Which it helped me a lot before of having an account here.
I will going to the point: in one installation, I had the trouble that I hadn't sound. Then I read that post and solve the problem.
I extract the specific command that enables the audio. But first, the best will be know what output you have. You can know it using: 
	
	



```
dmesg | grep pcm
```
In my case:

```
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
```
But the creator of the post got this:

```
root@hal9000:/usr/home/emi # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```
So, in his case, the command FOR HE comes to be: 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2
```
Don't copy-paste this command without knowing what are your output of sound. He wrote that command because of this line in his output: 
	
	



```
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
```
 Which means that the device that he want to use for output is a headphone, plugged in the front output.
In my case, I must use: 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
 because I don't have too many devices connected and also I want to use the front output of audio.
That's why I said that you must verify with the first two commands what are the output of your audio devices, whichever that you want to use.


----------

